# Staining Brazillian Cherry?



## InterCounty (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone ever do it?

Seems ridiculous to me, but have a new install and the customer *really* wants to make it darker then it would be natural. 

Wondering if it would be as potentially difficult/annoying as staining a maple floor dark. (...bands, picture framing, visible screen swirls?)

Before I tell them NO, just seeking some opinions.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

You have schooled them on the fact that BC will get considerably darker with time, haven't you? Pull a piece of the wood from the carton & lay a piece of cardboard over half of it & leave the other half exposed to the sun for a few days. You'll see 2-4 shades darker in that short period of time.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I have not done it, but have had clients that also have suggested it. I have always managed to talk them out of it. I do know it would be way harder to stain then maple. Stained maple would be easy compared to staining brazilian cherry, as it is much harder. I do know that a lot of guys would dye rather than stain on woods like this.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Se...ode=06INGOOG&gclid=CNTmg--kj7ECFYVOTAod7UvNLg

This stuff is amazing. It is alcohol based & is really a dye more than it is a stain. Unfortunately, the color can't be lightened once you put it on (only darkened). Perfect for sunny area because it won't fade. I re-stain entry doors with it all of the time.
Steve


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

stp57 said:


> http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Se...ode=06INGOOG&gclid=CNTmg--kj7ECFYVOTAod7UvNLg
> 
> This stuff is amazing. It is alcohol based & is really a dye more than it is a stain. Unfortunately, the color can't be lightened once you put it on (only darkened). Perfect for sunny area because it won't fade. I re-stain entry doors with it all of the time.
> Steve


Thank for sharing. I actually have a woodcraft right down the street from me.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

A shader would work. Do you have spray equipment?


----------



## edson group inc (Feb 3, 2010)

I have staine BC with Dura Seal Royal Mahogany. We finished with a soft plate 80 grit, then water pop, dry and then stained. I had to test which grit of paper to end with and based on what our client wanted 80 grit did the trick.


----------

